# Cookie Monster



## Creed (Apr 10, 2016)

Just to throw this out there, this is no emergency. 

It is truly just a question. Basically my 2 year old budgie, Cujo, is about as bad as my dog when it comes to being a little 'hoover.' He enjoys cleaning up any and all food crumbs made that he can fit in his little beak (if he cant fit the food he will peck it until it breaks anyway). He especially likes cookies it seems, and will waddle over and take a bite out of one if I have it in my hand. I don't know if this is dangerous, and though its adorable at times, I don't want him getting sick from this habit of his. I should add he also runs around my carpet eating any crumb or seed he can scavenge, though he isn't hungry. 

Is this something to worry about?

Well now he has picked everything off my keyboard.. at least its clean (though typing was difficult :001_rolleyes. 

:albino:


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

If he eats a tiny bite occasionally it won't hurt him. But on the floor, I can think of a couple things... You never know if there are tiny pieces of something harmful on your floor that is too small to notice with your eye that your budgie can potentially pick up and ingest. Sharp, containing lead, etc. Also, I've stepped on one of my parrots before on the floor. We were very lucky.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi Rebecca,

Given Cujo's very delicate digestive system and the fact that not too long ago he was sick and had serious vomiting episodes, allowing him to eat the various crumbs off the floor and letting him eat tiny bits of cookies isn't a good idea.

When having the main meals or even eating snacks, for overall safety and hygiene reasons it's best that our pet birds are kept in their cages. 
This is done in order to avoid them from possibly ingesting something that may be detrimental to them. 
For example, chocolate chip cookies are a big no-no and so are other snacks such as potato chips, Cheetos, and other similar products.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi, Budgies naturally want to forage for food this is what they would do if out in the wild. You can scatter some seeds or pellets in the bottom of his cage or place some newspaper on the floor and scatter on that for him to have some food. Human foods are not good for him sugar and salt are not good. I scatter basil leaves, thyme, dry egg and biscuit mix occasionally for my birds they love running around finding this treasure.:Love birds:


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

Greetings I also agree with our friends here.its best to be safe when letting budgies eat from the floor ,never know when something harmful could be on the floor, carpet.Blessings and I wish you well.


----------



## Creed (Apr 10, 2016)

Thank you all very much for the answers.

I never have Cujo out when I'm eating a meal or anything, just if I bring some snack to my room he is often out. And though I vaccum the carpet quite often, Ill have to persuade him from doing that. To solve his foraging desires I often have put bird sandpaper down and put seed and millet bits on it so he can pick them out. He likes doing this, so I will do it more often.

Thank you all again! 



RavensGryf said:


> If he eats a tiny bite occasionally it won't hurt him. But on the floor, I can think of a couple things... You never know if there are tiny pieces of something harmful on your floor that is too small to notice with your eye that your budgie can potentially pick up and ingest. Sharp, containing lead, etc. Also, I've stepped on one of my parrots before on the floor. We were very lucky.


I have nearly stepped on Cujo. I was walking to my desk when he decided to fly and landed right under my foot while I was in mid step, and I froze so he didn't end up getting stepped on, and he flew away.

I'm glad your parrot is alright


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Rebecca,

I want to mention that bird "sandpaper" is not good for your bird's feet.

I would suggest you use newspaper or white kitchen paper towels instead and let Cujo forage for his seed on those.*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I love the idea of spreading out paper for foraging. I know some birds, and especially certain species really like the ground where they find it a natural place to forage. We do have to be so extra careful with birds on the ground. I've also heard that very small dogs on the floor are in danger of getting stepped on or injured.


----------



## Creed (Apr 10, 2016)

FaeryBee said:


> *Rebecca,
> 
> I want to mention that bird "sandpaper" is not good for your bird's feet.
> 
> I would suggest you use newspaper or white kitchen paper towels instead and let Cujo forage for his seed on those.*


My apologies I guess I sort of named that wrong, its actually bird gravel paper, not sandpaper. I know that sandpaper is bad for their feet, and don't use it on perches or anything.

Thank you though


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Great advice given so far! :thumbsup:

The dove, Tilda, has the same problem. Doves love foraging so she always tried to pick random things out of the carpet  Now, we spread out a big sheet on the floor and sprinkle a few seeds on it so she can peck away 

Bird gravel paper--is that something like this? 









If so, that's really the same as sandpaper and still can be a hazard in the cage for the same reasons mentioned above  Paper is a much better option, or you could use an old sheet for large-scale situations


----------

